# Best place to buy tools



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone have any recommendations for ordering or buying tools? I'm looking for a band saw, table saw, router, etc. I would probably buy from the UK but many places don't ship to Spain.

I'm in Barcelona and all I have found so far are bad prices or bad selection. Festool is a brand that is made in Barcelona and their stuff is cheaper in the US than it is in Barcelona!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Not the cheapest but if you can't find anywhere else: Inicio - Leroy Merlin - Bricolaje, construcción, decoración, jardín


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

If only the EU had US prices for things, I don't think you will find anywhere that cheap.
The Germans are always dependable and they are generally not prissy about EU delivery like UK retailers can be.
I order lots of stuff with confidence from Germany.

How is your German?
Werkzeug Onlineshop - Werkzeuge günstig online kaufen bei svh24


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you tried Bauhaus in Barcelona?


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Madliz, Bauhaus seems to the best place for me locally, in that it has much more tools than Leroy Merlin. However, I didn't see any routers or more complicated tools like that.

Pazcat, I will get my google translator fired up and check out that German site.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

According to their website they sell a couple:

BAUHAUS. El especialista para tu casa, taller y jardín and BAUHAUS. El especialista para tu casa, taller y jardín


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I get all my workshop machinery from here: Axminster Tools & Machinery - Power Tools, Hand Tools, Woodworking, Metalworking & more! | Axminster Tools & Machinery

Their carriage rates to Spain are very reasonable.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

I think in your position I would check the websites of international companies doing tooling. . . Makita, Dewalt. For things like lightweight Sawtables and spindle moulders I'd look up Scheppach. I am guessing that those companies will have stockist/Distributor lists for every Euro country. I am assuming you want single phase and not 3. The post above mentions Axminster. Yes they do some good stuff. Maybe find the machine you want here, then find a stockist in Spain via the manufacturers website


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sorry . I forgot to add. There is Amazon Espania. As long as you have someone to take delivery. Thats got to be cheaper than having the stuff caeted over there ??


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I checked out amazon.es and it was really disappointing. Few items, few reviews, and the same items were always cheaper on amazon.uk.


----------

